# Uber Whatsit #135



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2013)

Be sure to check the previously posted Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 2, 2013)

Blue shirt


----------



## snowbear (Jan 2, 2013)

carpet fiber or thread?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 2, 2013)

packing foam


----------



## jsm190 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fishing Line


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## camz (Jan 3, 2013)

A non-finished cut of plexy glass or acrylic


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

nylon twine?


----------



## Scuba (Jan 4, 2013)

nylon fibers


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 4, 2013)

denier nylon fabric?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 4, 2013)

It's something woven, right?


----------



## Scuba (Jan 4, 2013)

silk fabric


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2013)

A ribbon bow?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

Most people buy this with the express purpose of giving it away.


----------



## squirrels (Jan 6, 2013)

Gift wrap ribbon!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Gift wrap ribbon!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

WTG, Squirrels.  I was close!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

snowbear said:


> WTG, Squirrels.  I was close!



Dam!  I missed your bow post. Technically, I'd say bows are made out of ribbon.

DUAL WINNERS!


----------



## squirrels (Jan 6, 2013)

I totally cede this one to you snowbear. You had it!
C


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2013)

OK.... gold and silver medals.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll share - no problem. :hug::


----------

